# Why would chicken cause tear staining?



## iheartbisou

I've been going through some old posts and I've read in a lot of them to eliminate chicken from the diet if there is a case of tear staining. Why is this? Just wondering and want to be prepared for the future.

Thank you!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818257


> I've been going through some old posts and I've read in a lot of them to eliminate chicken from the diet if there is a case of tear staining. Why is this? Just wondering and want to be prepared for the future.
> 
> Thank you![/B]


I'm not sure. Just guessing, But beef, chicken and wheat are the top 3 food allergens according to the vet textbook I have.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 16 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818263


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818257





> I've been going through some old posts and I've read in a lot of them to eliminate chicken from the diet if there is a case of tear staining. Why is this? Just wondering and want to be prepared for the future.
> 
> Thank you![/B]


I'm not sure. Just guessing, But beef, chicken and wheat are the top 3 food allergens according to the vet textbook I have.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Grassfed beef doesn't have the same allergen potential as conventionally raised beef. Grassfed beef is also not high in ammonia (purines) like conventional beef-which is treated with an ammonia solution wash to kill ecoli. 

Nikki doesn't do well on chicken or grains, but she thrives on grassfed beef and sweet potatoes.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 16 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818282


> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 16 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818263





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818257





> I've been going through some old posts and I've read in a lot of them to eliminate chicken from the diet if there is a case of tear staining. Why is this? Just wondering and want to be prepared for the future.
> 
> Thank you![/B]


I'm not sure. Just guessing, But beef, chicken and wheat are the top 3 food allergens according to the vet textbook I have.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Grassfed beef doesn't have the same allergen potential as conventionally raised beef. Grassfed beef is also not high in ammonia (purines) like conventional beef-which is treated with an ammonia solution wash to kill ecoli. 

Nikki doesn't do well on chicken or grains, but she thrives on grassfed beef and sweet potatoes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nikki is lucky to thrive on grass-fed beef!! Casanova loves grass-fed beef too, but he seems to be most energetic and healthy on wild white fish. He acts a little wild after having grass-fed beef for some reason...


----------



## ilovemymaltese

It does? Didn't know that! Gigi always eats chicken, _every week _since we've had her. And she's *never* had any tear stains...


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 16 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818299


> It does? Didn't know that! Gigi always eats chicken, _every week _since we've had her. And she's *never* had any tear stains...[/B]


I think it only causes tear stains if she is allergic to it. Not all dogs are allergic to chicken, it's just a common food allergen.


----------



## iheartbisou

Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.

Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?

also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818327


> Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.
> 
> Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?
> 
> also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?[/B]


White dogs tend to suffer from more allergies. Grass fed beef you can get from a health food market. It's just beef that has nothing "extra" in it.


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818334


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818327





> Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.
> 
> Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?
> 
> also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?[/B]


White dogs tend to suffer from more allergies. Grass fed beef you can get from a health food market. It's just beef that has nothing "extra" in it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes, I like grass-fed steaks for myself but there's no such thing as health food stores here in China. I'll have to wait on that until I move back to a country that does have these sort of things.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818327


> Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.
> 
> Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?
> 
> also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?[/B]


I home cook Nikki's grassfed beef.

Grass fed meat is from cows that eat _only grass all their lives._ They don't eat corn, soy or ground up candy, etc. like regular beef. They are not given any artificial hormones or antibiotics. Grassfed beef is NOT "natural beef," it is much more.


----------



## iheartbisou

Niki's a lucky Malt!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 16 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818361


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818327





> Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.
> 
> Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?
> 
> also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?[/B]


I home cook Nikki's grassfed beef.

Grass fed meat is from cows that eat _only grass all their lives._ They don't eat corn, soy or ground up candy, etc. like regular beef. They are not given any artificial hormones or antibiotics. Grassfed beef is NOT "natural beef," it is much more.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I meant about "extra" only grass and nothing artificial.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818377


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 16 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818361





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 16 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818327





> Thank you all -for the explanations. that's good information to know.
> 
> Do Maltese have more allergies than other breeds of dogs?
> 
> also for the posters who mentioned that their dog eats grass fed beef- is this in a particular brand of dog food- or do you make this on your own for him/her?[/B]


I home cook Nikki's grassfed beef.

Grass fed meat is from cows that eat _only grass all their lives._ They don't eat corn, soy or ground up candy, etc. like regular beef. They are not given any artificial hormones or antibiotics. Grassfed beef is NOT "natural beef," it is much more.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I meant about "extra" only grass and nothing artificial.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nothing extra lurking in that pasture, we hope! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Sandybaby

I know this is an old thread but I am shocked that chicken can cause tear stains. Little Pebbles eats chicken everyday. How can I tell if she's actually allergic to chicken? Her breeder was feeding her Stella Chewy's freeze dried chicken so I thought it was okay.

I like the grass-fed beef idea and will try it. My dogs don't really get beef. Only turkey and chicken. They used to like salmon but it seems both have gone off it but I don't know why.


----------



## LarryS

Pebbles never had an issue with chicken ... even as a tiny baby. So, no suprise that she has no issues with it currently. Yes, Stella & Chewys comes in a couple of different flavors but chicken has generally been the most popular. Also, Stella and Chewys is used by us as a bit of a treat, a pick-me-up for a nursing mother to encourage her to eat and they also tend to make fhem a bit thirsty encourzging them to drink which is vitally necessary for sufficient lactation for the nursing pups, and even a dog with a bit of an upset stomach will generally eat the Stellas. Sites like this have an audience of thousands and in any "pup-ulation" (sorry, couldn't help myself) that size you are going to find a very diverse range of malady, affliction, and ailment. Your baby is an individual, as are all the rest of the canine world, glad Pebbles doesn't have this allergy even now. Be happy!


----------

